# 92fs normal wear?



## bigreds (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi, I just joined and according to posting permissions I can't post an image.
I got a new out the box 92fs about a year ago and have shot almost 500 rounds. All the normal wear marks that I read about online are there, ie scuff marks on the barrel as it makes contact with the slide where it passes through.
My question is (and I wish I could post the pic)there are what look to be almost semicircular scuff marks to the bottom left of the barrel on the breech face, by the feed ramp. But none to the right. What could be causing this irregular wear? 

Regards
Martin


----------



## bigreds (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm a huge Beretta fan and own numerous models and calibers. But, having said that, I'm NOT an armorer. 

But, I have seen unusual signs of wear on various parts at times. On my 92D, the recoil spring wore strange marks on the guide rod. It didn't affect the gun any, but Beretta Inc. was made aware of it and they wanted both the rod and the spring returned to them ASAP. According to Beretta, they had never seen anything like that before.....ever. 

As I stated, I've seen other wear signs here and there, but they never affected the gun's performance. 

I looked at the pic you posted closely, but can't really tell if it's just cosmetic in nature, or actual metal is wearing away. 

If you don't get any answers from others on this forum, take it to a local gun shop and ask them to take a look at it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

At less than 500 rounds you have barely broken the pistol in(i.e the meeting of the metals). Nothing abnormal.


----------



## jasmine2501 (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a 92fs which is thirty years old. If you like I will get some photos of that area. After thirty years, it probably has all possible types of wear. Still in great shape though, one of my best.


----------

